# Another day, another forum....



## New Haven Neil (Jun 14, 2019)

Welll I am on far too many - mostly hobby based, but have today been diagnosed as Type 2.  It was on the cards, Dad was also type 2 in his old age.  Well I say old age, in his 60's onwards - I'm 60, I just forget that until I look in the mirror!

Don't need medication at this stage, have to be 'good' for 6 weeks and do another blood test, and take it from there.  Losing weight isn't a bad idea though, but I like my food too much, looks like some will power needs to be engaged!

Anyway I will be lurking around and learning.  I used to be an NHS outpatients service admin manager.....this is them getting their own back on me!


----------



## Drummer (Jun 14, 2019)

I can only ask what is not to like about the low carb way of eating?
A nice juicy steak with mushrooms, a touch of onion, cauliflower goes well - or roast chicken, maybe salmon with a salad - you can even have bacon and eggs - or kippers, sausages are good if a high meat one.
I lost almost 50 lb without really trying - I was not weighing myself when diagnosed, and then found that my clothes were flapping about or even sliding down - luckily not in public.


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 14, 2019)

Mushrooms - eeeuch!  My issue is I don't really much like a lot of fruit and veg - tomatoes are a no-no.  I'llbr OK but have , or HAD, a sweet tooth - cakes etc.  No more.....

Kippers though - funny you should mention that, I live on the Isle of Man where the best kippers in the known universe come from!


----------



## Drummer (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh well then - sorted. Kippers for breakfast.
I get a low carb bread to eat with mine - from Asda, it is 4 gm of carbs per slice - there are other breads about the same value.
Eating low carb does mean that it is easy to forget to eat - I just realised I didn't have anything to eat this morning.
There are quite a few things to pick from to fill up your plate, it isn't all doom and gloom.


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 14, 2019)

No Asda on the island, just Tescos - 24 miles away!  The local supermarkets don't have speciality stuff like that, but I only eat brown/grain type bread anyway.  Except for toast - I think they taste odd toasted, so use white for that.  Or I did...LOL.

Kippers = indigestion, the best thing to stop that is a slice of bread with jam or marmalade.  Oh dear.....


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Niel from a fellow T2.
Low card = fewer chips????!!!!!!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Neil. You will get lots of useful info about diabetes here.
We *do *get to eat lovely tasty goodies that are low carb ,we also have a treat occasionally.
I will give a few links on hereto some delicious meals yes you did read right *treats*   later on and some other informative links too

Fruit , yup it’s healthy right, but many of us have to e careful , it’s the fructose ( fruit sugar)  berries are often tolerated better , watch out for grapes they’re little sugar bombs,  Oh  I do love Kippers dripping in butter  -drool-

These two threads are bound to not only get you drooling they will surprise you as well . For future reference you’ll find them over in the food and carb forum
This is a very long running one
what-did-you-eat-yesterday.

We have some great cooks on here who have some delish recipes , you’ll be surprised what they can do with Almond flour, their is even a recipe for pizza in there too
recipes.

When you are ready to learn far more about diabetes
Have a read through these threads , for future reference you’ll find them and more at the top of the newbies forum on the thread called
useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes
I suggest you start with these threads .
Another long one sorry .maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s. 
test-review-adjust by Alan S

If you would like to  test to see how the various carbohydrates affect you so you can make informed choices and your Gp as is most likely will not provide a glucose meter , many here use this meter as it has the cheapest testing strips we know of, £8 for a pot of 50 where high street brands are over £15 for a pot
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Glucose-Monitor-Monitoring-Testing/dp/B0068JAJFS/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1506485682&sr=1-1&keywords=sd+codefree+meter+mmol/l&linkCode=sl1&tag=xfm-21&linkId=f39210144fdc26c27738e45b6d957003&th=1

Ask all the questions you need to , we’ll do our best to help.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi Neil. I think your mirror is knackered you look ok from were we are.


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 14, 2019)

You must be a long way away from the isle of Man then!


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 16, 2019)

Ljc said:


> Welcome to the forum Neil. You will get lots of useful info about diabetes here.
> We *do *get to eat lovely tasty goodies that are low carb ,we also have a treat occasionally.
> I will give a few links on hereto some delicious meals yes you did read right *treats*   later on and some other informative links too
> 
> ...



Lin thank you so much for this post, I just read the Maggie Davey thread, excellent stuff in there. 

The BG meter would have been great but none of the suppliers on the Amazon link will post to here as we're obviously in Outer Mongolia.....despite the fact Royal Mail post to here is the same cost as mainland UK.  #sigh#  I'll have to see about getting one sent to a friend in the UK and ask them to forward it.  Actually it is probably better to see what is available here so I can get strips easily, and just stomach the price.  Island life...

I'm still seeing a lot of conflicting advice around the interweb about what you can and can't eat, the practice nurse is going to be sick of me before the week is out!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 16, 2019)

@New Haven Neil . That is a shame , I didn’t know your island was located near Timbuktu  . You  could try ordering directly from Homehealth, I will look for the link and post it here unless someone else beats me too it


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 16, 2019)

Ljc said:


> @New Haven Neil . That is a shame , I didn’t know your island was located near Timbuktu  . You  could try ordering directly from Homehealth, I will look for the link and post it here unless someone else beats me too it


Off to look now!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 16, 2019)

Here it is. We use  mmol in the uk.  You will also need more pot(s) of testing strips and lancets 
https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 16, 2019)

Ljc said:


> @New Haven Neil . That is a shame , I didn’t know your island was located near Timbuktu  . You  could try ordering directly from Homehealth, I will look for the link and post it here unless someone else beats me too it



When I got to the checkout it came up 'There are no shipping methods available' Grrrrrrr use Royal Mail!    #sigh#


----------



## Ljc (Jun 16, 2019)

New Haven Neil said:


> When I got to the checkout it came up 'There are no shipping methods available' Grrrrrrr use Royal Mail!    #sigh#


That is a shame


----------



## Jodee (Jun 16, 2019)

Welcome Neil - New Haven UK?  It has a royal mail delivery service.  did you accidentally type UL instead of UK maybe?


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 16, 2019)

Jodee said:


> Welcome Neil - New Haven UK?  It has a royal mail delivery service.  did you accidentally type UL instead of UK maybe?



No, New Haven is a reference to a hobby interest! The New Haven Railroad in America.  We live on the Isle of Man.  We're not part of the UK (or EU) but a Crown Dependency.  We have 'Isle of Man Post' which reciprocates with Royal Mail - at the same cost as UK rates from UK to here.  However a lot of traders use Couriers, which is a different matter entirely for costs.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 16, 2019)

New Haven Neil said:


> No, New Haven is a reference to a hobby interest! The New Haven Railroad in America.  We live on the Isle of Man.  We're not part of the UK (or EU) but a Crown Dependency.  We have 'Isle of Man Post' which reciprocates with Royal Mail - at the same cost as UK rates from UK to here.  However a lot of traders use Couriers, which is a different matter entirely for costs.


Until you posted I had no idea the Isle of Man had these delivery problems, I know some parts of Scotland have problems too.
I hope you can find a way around it.


----------



## Docb (Jun 16, 2019)

I note from the Amazon website that the IOM is treated like the mainland for anything they dispatch.  I also note that there are prohibited items which cannot be sent to the the IOM amongst other countries - my guess that these are items prohibited for air transport.  On the list is "certain types of battery". Whether the batteries in the meters come under that heading I do not know.


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 16, 2019)

Docb said:


> I note from the Amazon website that the IOM is treated like the mainland for anything they dispatch.  I also note that there are prohibited items which cannot be sent to the the IOM amongst other countries - my guess that these are items prohibited for air transport.  On the list is "certain types of battery". Whether the batteries in the meters come under that heading I do not know.



Yes, I read that bit too!  I don't normally have an issue getting anything other than paint or aerosols - I run a mostly internet based model shop - as you say this is because our mail mostly flies.  Batteries are OK unless lithium-ion type, which are a no-no.  I suspect in the case of the monitor it is the battery as you say if they are Li or the VAT issue which many don't fully understand, especially due to the VAT exemption on these goods to diabetics.  It's just the same here...same rules, same VAT man!


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 16, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Until you posted I had no idea the Isle of Man had these delivery problems, I know some parts of Scotland have problems too.
> I hope you can find a way around it.


Thanks.  I suspect it's one of the two things mentioned above, or the failure to actually use Royal Mail.  Hopefully I will get a reply from Home Health.  We are in the UK at the end of next week in the campervan so may be able to get something, but I still need to be able to get a supply of sticks for whatever it is.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 18, 2019)

New Haven Neil said:


> Thanks.  I suspect it's one of the two things mentioned above, or the failure to actually use Royal Mail.  Hopefully I will get a reply from Home Health.  We are in the UK at the end of next week in the campervan so may be able to get something, but I still need to be able to get a supply of sticks for whatever it is.


Hi Neil, if you do manage to get a meter from Home Health they will take off the VAT if you click the 'diabetic' box....unless of course VAT doesn't exist on the Isle of Man...


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 18, 2019)

Pine Marten said:


> Hi Neil, if you do manage to get a meter from Home Health they will take off the VAT if you click the 'diabetic' box....unless of course VAT doesn't exist on the Isle of Man...



VAT is the same here as the UK, mentioned this above. It's the same pot, the same rules, the same VAT inspector in our business. There's a lot of Trumpy 'false news' about the Isle of Man in media.  We're not a 'Tax Haven' either - the City of London has less strict rules about disclosure than we do.  We are a lower tax environment if you live here, just like if you go to another country.  We are another country.... ;-)


----------

